# Which kayak is for me?



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

Thinking about buying a kayak but im not sure what to buy. I am 6'2" and 230 pounds so i probly need a good sized one. I live in knox county so i want one that i can take down the kokosing, clearfork, and mohican rivers. But i would also like to be able to hit lake erie with it on a nice day. Not really concerned about the cost as much as the comfort. Any suggestions?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Riverjam (May 30, 2012)

Are you looking for a sit in or a sit on top? or do you know yet?


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

From what ive been reading so far im leaning more towards a sot...sounds like they are better for fishing

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

[quote="chillin";1439986]Thinking about buying a kayak but im not sure what to buy. I am 6'2" and 230 pounds so i probly need a good sized one. I live in knox county so i want one that i can take down the kokosing, clearfork, and mohican rivers. But i would also like to be able to hit lake erie with it on a nice day. Not really concerned about the cost as much as the comfort. Any suggestions?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine[/quote]

i am in the exact same boat (no pun!). look at Dick's sports and check out the field and stream eagle talon, its the one i am thinking about getting, or a solo canoe. from what i have heard on here tho, try out boats to see which one you like


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

I think your best bet would be a SOT I have a sit in one and I wanna switch to a SOT. 
I have used my sit in 1 time so far on the kokosing river this year and think it would have been better to have a SOT since you have more room for your legs to move around and they would prob be easier to move around in, I have not floated the mohican yet but plan to sometime this year since my mother in law works at the park and I can stop there if need be, also from what I have seen a SOT can handle more weight then a sit in one the sit in kind would have to be longer so they can hold more weight.


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

Silent Mike said:


> i am in the exact same boat (no pun!). look at Dick's sports and check out the field and stream eagle talon, its the one i am thinking about getting, or a solo canoe. from what i have heard on here tho, try out boats to see which one you like


I just bought the eagle talon. It's my first yak. I found it to be very stable and it tracks well.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

chillin said:


> Not really concerned about the cost as much as the comfort. Any suggestions?


"chillin",
If you're not concerned with cost, you should definately look at the different models of Native Watercraft and Wilderness Systems. Both companies offer the best in seating, which will make your fishing/kayaking far more enjoyable. They also offer hybrid kayak/canoe models that give you the best of both worlds.
http://www.nativewatercraft.com/
http://www.wildernesssystems.com/pages/index/homepage

I'm considering an upgrade from my Old Town Vapor 10XT and both of these companies have my attention. 

Good luck with your choices!
Bowhunter57


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

Bowhunter57 said:


> "chillin",
> If you're not concerned with cost, you should definately look at the different models of Native Watercraft and Wilderness Systems. Both companies offer the best in seating, which will make your fishing/kayaking far more enjoyable. They also offer hybrid kayak/canoe models that give you the best of both worlds.
> http://www.nativewatercraft.com/
> http://www.wildernesssystems.com/pages/index/homepage
> ...


Just checked out the native website...i didnt realize how many there were to chose from. Those manta ray 12 anglers look right up my alley!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Occasionally go out on Lake Erie? Without a doubt get a SOT. Don't get me wrong, I love my Vapor SIK, but on big water SIK's are known as dieyaks. 

If money is not an issue forget the entry level yaks and go with manufacturers like Bowhunter recommended. Wilderness Systems makes great kayaks and has a bunch of nifty, expensive accessories you can get. I'll also throw in my 2 bits for Jackson Kayak. I currently have the 'Cuda, plan on getting the Bug Tuna this summer and might get the Coosa next summer. It's all Bubba fault, really. 

Jackson Cuda video


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

Ocean kayak makes some good yaks too.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Riverjam (May 30, 2012)

I'd agree with some of the things mentioned about the sit on tops. one of the biggest things for me was just the whole freedom of movement and the level of comfort from various sit on tops. I like being able to occasionally stand as well. Plus you can't beat the amount of dry storage. I just bought mine a few weeks ago. After paddling a few natives and wilderness systems models I ended up with the Wilderness Ride 115. I love it for what I use it for. It's stable, a nice in between size, I can stand easily in it, the seat is comfortable, and it's got a weight capacity of 550 lbs... might want to at least give it a look. 

Here's mine


----------



## ts326802 (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm with RiverJam, I have a WS Ride 115 and love it. Outstanding stability yet tracks like a 14 ft yak. 

Although, if you're looking for even more ideas - I would have considered one of these had there been a Columbus dealer who carried them: http://www.nucanoe.com/models/frontier/


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Check out the weight on some of those boats: 70-90 lbs stripped. What kind of vehicle will you be using to carry them? Not fun if you are trying to put them on top of a Cherokee by yourself. They will top 100 by the time they are loaded and you are hauling them in and out of the streams.

You might want to throw the Erie factor out of the mix and concentrate on those beautiful, shallow rocky creeks you will be on 90 percent of the time....That might mean Coosa (still heavy but shorter) instead of Cuda or Tuna.

Everyone likes the boat they paddle. I do these little flows 90 percent of the time and like my Native Ultimate for them. I am also a solo act half of the time, and at 47 lbs (seat removed) it's open, symmetrical construction is the easiest boat you will find to lift and carry. Put a spray skirt on the front and you can handle decent chop and chutes up to three feet or more. It's also built for comfort and has plenty of carry capacity.

Everything is a trade off. I paddle with Coosas fairly often. I can stand in mine, but probably not as comfortably. Coosas are more manueverable and can handle heavier water (although they are more likely to throw you if you hit a rock), but they also like to spin in the wind and don't track as well through the slow spots.


----------



## Kayak_Fishing (Oct 27, 2011)

This is my recommendation. Go to your local Kayak Shop and ask if they have try before you buy. I own a Native and thoroughly enjoy it. 

Great Miami Outfitters has this available. 
Their next event is June 26th. Advanced registration needed. 

Demo Night

Tuesday June 26th, 2012 - 6:00 pm
Try Before You Buy Kayak Demo


Hope this helps:
Rich-


----------



## Kayak_Fishing (Oct 27, 2011)

In terms of weight, my boat is 66 lbs. stripped. It is a bit heavy and I am not a big person by any means. With the right rack on your vehicle you can haul anything. I use this setup below, but I have Mako Aero Saddles.







I wanted to add this as well. I rented a Jackson Big Tuna from the Outfitters and loaded this on my car. It weighed about 100lbs. So the ShowBoat can handle the weight of it until you get to the Hully Rollers.


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Whats that rack set up run you? 2-3X the boat ?


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

Riverjam said:


> I'd agree with some of the things mentioned about the sit on tops. one of the biggest things for me was just the whole freedom of movement and the level of comfort from various sit on tops. I like being able to occasionally stand as well. Plus you can't beat the amount of dry storage. I just bought mine a few weeks ago. After paddling a few natives and wilderness systems models I ended up with the Wilderness Ride 115. I love it for what I use it for. It's stable, a nice in between size, I can stand easily in it, the seat is comfortable, and it's got a weight capacity of 550 lbs... might want to at least give it a look.
> 
> Here's mine


It looks like the ride 115 may be what i go with. What is the slidetrax thing? Is it for rod holders ect.? If so do you have to purchase a special rodholder made just for it? I like what im seeing so far but i have a feeling there is alot of hidden costs with this kyak fishing lol. Does it come with a paddle? They dont exactly look cheap...things like this can lead to divorce!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## RustyGoat (May 17, 2011)

The slidetrax is a slot that allows you to attach stuff to the kayak without mounting it permanently and also allows you to move it where you want it on the trac. You have to buy or make a mount and then attach whatever rod holders, fish finders, etc. you want to them. I made one of my mounts and the rest I ordered from Hook1. 
http://kayakfishinggear.com/
Ive ordered most of my gear and stuff from this place. 

Most kayaks dont come with a paddle. I use a cheap ($50 or so) Carlise Day Tripper paddle that I bought with the kayak.


----------



## Riverjam (May 30, 2012)

[quote="chillin";1443419]It looks like the ride 115 may be what i go with. What is the slidetrax thing? Is it for rod holders ect.? If so do you have to purchase a special rodholder made just for it? I like what im seeing so far but i have a feeling there is alot of hidden costs with this kyak fishing lol. Does it come with a paddle? They dont exactly look cheap...things like this can lead to divorce!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine[/quote]


Rustygoat nailed it in the above post. The standard slidetrax mount costs about $20. I paid $40 for the scotty rod holder and slidetrax mount in a combo package


----------



## Kayak_Fishing (Oct 27, 2011)

USMC_Galloway said:


> Whats that rack set up run you? 2-3X the boat ?


 I have factory bars, but the rest did cost a penny. Well worth it for loading my boat. I'm not a big/tall person who can lift the boat above my head or have help to load it. Otherwise I'd have some foam blocks on the factory bars and save some $. 

Having the means to easily load a boat makes it easier to get off the sofa and unto the water for me. 


Hope to Kayak fish with some of you guys in the future. When I am on the water and see other yakers I ask if they were on the OGF!

Rich-


----------

